# Au secour new ipod classic



## valentin007 (20 Octobre 2007)

Binsoir.
J'ai un probleme, mon nouvel ipod classic est bloquer suite a une synchronisation.
Maintenant, il y a un titre de chanson qui s'affiche " en lecture".

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, deplus il n'y a pas de bouton reset dessus.

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience.
merci


----------



## valentin007 (20 Octobre 2007)

prb r&#233;solu...




Alors, je peux fermer ? &#199;a tombe bien, parce que les probl&#232;mes d'iPod, &#231;a ne se traite pas ici !


----------

